# [USE Flags] installation d'un logiciele et USE flags.

## yolcu

Bonjour,

Quand j’essaye d’installer un logiciel avec la commande ‘#emerge nomdelogiciel’, certaine logiciel s’installe pas. 

A parement il faut modifier (ajouter ou enlever) certaine USE flags dans le fichier ‘/etc/portage/make.conf’ ou ’/etc/portage/package.use’ pour que logiciel puise s’installer. 

Mais malgré la lecteur de plusieurs document officielle et plusieurs fils de discutions dans forum gentoo au sujet de USE flags, je n’est toujours pas compris comment appliquer les changement nécessaires pour pouvoir installer un logicielle correctement.

Voici deux exemples que j’ai du mal a interpréter et résoudre: 

Pour adobe-flash:

```
gentoo yolcu # emerge adobe-flash

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies /

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for www-plugins/adobe-flash

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "adobe-flash" has unmet requirements.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.310::gentoo USE="(-32bit) (-64bit) -debug -kde (-multilib) (-selinux) -sse2"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    sse2
```

Pour midori:

```
gentoo yolcu # emerge midori

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79 

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/vala-common-0.22.0 [0.18.1]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/paxctl-0.7-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/itstool-1.2.0 

[ebuild  NS   ~] dev-lang/vala-0.20.1 [0.14.2-r2] USE="vapigen {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/opensp-1.5.2-r3  USE="nls -doc -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r3  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/yelp-xsl-3.6.1 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/yelp-tools-3.6.1 

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.3-r1 [4.1.2-r6, 4.4-r2]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/gtk-doc-1.19  USE="-debug -doc -emacs -highlight {-test} -vim" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/geoclue-0.12.99  USE="gtk -connman -geonames -gps -gsmloc -hostip -manual -networkmanager -nominatim -plazes -skyhook -static-libs -yahoo-geo" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r201  USE="geoloc gstreamer introspection jit spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild  N    ~] www-client/midori-0.5.5  USE="deprecated unique -doc (-webkit2) -zeitgeist" 

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by www-client/midori-0.5.5

# required by midori (argument)

=dev-lang/vala-0.20.1 ~x86

# required by dev-lang/vala-0.20.1

# required by www-client/midori-0.5.5

# required by midori (argument)

=dev-libs/vala-common-0.22.0 ~x86

# required by midori (argument)

=www-client/midori-0.5.5 ~x86

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.
```

Mon fichier /etc/portage/make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist -gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg lock session startup_notification thunar udev X alsa minizip -64bit"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="fr"

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Mon fichier /etc/portage/package.use:

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources symlik
```

Pouvez vous m’aider a comprendre et appliquer les modifications nécessaires que je doit faire concernent ces deux exemples.

Cordialement.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

 *Quote:*   

> A parement il faut modifier (ajouter ou enlever) certaine USE flags dans le fichier ‘/etc/portage/make.conf’ ou ’/etc/portage/package.use’ pour que logiciel puise s’installer.

 

Absolument.

 *Quote:*   

> Mais malgré la lecteur de plusieurs document officielle et plusieurs fils de discutions dans forum gentoo au sujet de USE flags, je n’est toujours pas compris comment appliquer les changement nécessaires pour pouvoir installer un logicielle correctement

 

Je te mets le pieds a l'étrier mais te conseille vivement de lire plus attentivement la documentation disponible, car on parle de la base.

Les "USE flags" sont juste les mots clefs qui permettent d'activer les fonctionnalités des paquets.

Il y a 3 facons de les activer :

I. /etc/portage/make.profile -> le profile que tu utilises, il est listé dans :

```
 emerge --info
```

Il contient les "use flags" de base en fonction du profil ( comprendre style d'utilisation déclarée ). D'ailleurs quel est ton profil ?

```
 eselect profile list 
```

 te permet de gérer ce profil , 

```
eselect profile set le_numero_du_profil 
```

 te permet d'en choisir un. 

II. /etc/portage/make.conf -> les use flags que tu veux ajouter , ils seront pris en compte de facon globale lors des mises a jours.

dans ton post , ils apparaissent sous : 

```
USE="bindist -gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg lock session startup_notification thunar udev X alsa minizip -64bit" 
```

III. /etc/portage/package.use OU /etc/portage/package.use/nom_que_tu_veux( en general nom du paquet ) -> use flags que tu actives pour un paquet uniquement.

dans ces 2 fichiers , la syntaxe est 

```
catégorie/nom_du_paquet foo bar hello world
```

man est ton ami : 

```
man portage
```

 

```
man make.conf
```

Avec ces infos , tu devrais maintenant comprendre les messages de portage :

```
The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:  sse2
```

le flag sse2 n'est pas activé , et flash(11) en a besoin 

```
REQUIRED_USE="sse2"
```

 est fixé dans l'ebuild.

On peut faire par exemple  :

```
 echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash sse2 32bit">>/etc/portage/package.use
```

ou

```
mkdir /etc/portage/package.use && echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash sse2 32bit" >/etc/portage/package.use/adobe-flash
```

Pour midori :

Un peu le meme principe mais c'est un probleme de keywords.Tu dois etre en "stable" et les paquets demandés apparaissent en "testing" ( ~ )

On a soit 

```
/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

ou

```
package.keywords
```

et la je te laisse le soin de RTFM parce-que ca a changé depuis le temps et je devrais relire le manuel aussi. 

```
 echo -e "=www-client/midori-0.5.5\\n=dev-libs/vala-common-0.22.0\\n=dev-lang/vala-0.20.1">> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

et ca devrait debloquer tes problèmes.

Sur ce => dodo.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Je rajoute mon grain de sel : il existe une quatrième façon d'utiliser les USE flags, la variable d'environnement USE.

Par exemple :

```
USE="sse2" emerge adobe-flash
```

Je ne sais pas si c'est dans le manuel de portage, mais tout est là : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## xaviermiller

@StinGer_Uesugi : cette approche n'est pas très "propre" dans le sens où ces USE sont temporaires. Un "emerge -DuNav @world" ne va pas tenir compte de ces USE mais ce ceux qui sont par défaut et configurés dans /etc/portage (make.conf et package.use).

Il eût mieux valu écrire un package.use adéquat.

----------

## yolcu

@ryo-san, merci pour votre explication si bien détailler/expliquer.

 *Quote:*   

> ﻿Je te mets le pieds a l'étrier mais te conseille vivement de lire plus attentivement la documentation disponible, car on parle de la base. 

 

J’essaye au maximum de me documenter pour mieux comprendre/apprendre a me servir des ‘USE flags’, puis que les options du compilations 'USE flags’ sont l'un d'intérêt principale de la distribution Gentoo, pour pouvoir tirer un maximum de bénéfice de système et de PC.

 *Quote:*   

> ... ﻿D'ailleurs quel est ton profil ? 

 

J’utilise Xfce. Mon profile est ‘[3]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop *’

```
gentoo yolcu # eselect profile list 

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/x86/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop *

  [4]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd

  [6]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde

  [7]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd

  [8]   default/linux/x86/13.0/developer

  [9]   hardened/linux/x86

  [10]  hardened/linux/x86/selinux

  [11]  hardened/linux/uclibc/x86
```

Dans ‘/etc/portage/make.profile’ il y a bien un répertoire pour /gnome et /kde mais pas pour Xfce.

Voici ce qui dit mon ‘emerge --info’:

```
gentoo yolcu # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.17-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.17-gentoo-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      513720 total,     19200 free

KiB Swap:    1572860 total,   1572860 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 10 Nov 2013 20:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl session spell ssl startup-notification startup_notification svg tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

 *Quote:*   

> ﻿II. /etc/portage/make.conf -> les use flags que tu veux ajouter , ils seront pris en compte de facon globale lors des mises a jours. 
> 
> ﻿III. /etc/portage/package.use OU /etc/portage/package.use/nom_que_tu_veux( en general nom du paquet ) -> use flags que tu actives pour un paquet uniquement. 

 

Comment savoir si on doit ajouter options 'USE flag' de façon globale (/etc/portage/make.conf) ou locale (/etc/portage/package.use), est ce que c’est préciser dans ebuilds d’applications ?

 *Quote:*   

> Pour midori :
> 
> Un peu le meme principe mais c'est un probleme de keywords.Tu dois etre en "stable" et les paquets demandés apparaissent en "testing" ( ~ )

 

Au moment d'installation de Gentoo, pour installation d'un 'arbre de portage' je suis passer par 'ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/releases/snapshots/current/portage-latest.tar.bz2

Je panse que je suis en version dit 'current' ?

D'autres questionnes au sujet d’options 'USE flags' que je me pose sont: 

Comment interpréter le retour colorer de la commande en bleu, rouge, verte, blanc, jaune dans terminal ?

Comment interpréter les ‘N, NS, U, R’ dans la colon ‘ebuild’ la plus a gauche ? 

Comment interpréter le parenthèse (...) ?

Connaissez vous, pouvez vous me conseiller quelle que liens intéressant avec des images ou des exemples bien détailler pour mieux comprendre/apprendre l’utilisation des options USE flags ?

Pour info: Pour faire un modification dans un fichier, j'utilise la méthode ''nano /etc/portage/...''. Pour l’instant, pour moi c'est la méthode la plus simple et la plus sur, est c'est la seule méthode que je maitrise correctement. 

Cordialement.

----------

## yolcu

J'ai ajouter ''(-64bit)'' dans '/etc/portage/make.conf'' et ''www-plugins/adobe-flash sse2 32bit'' dans ''/etc/portage/package.use''.

Mais malgré les modifications pour les options ''USE flags'' et un mise a jour complète de système installation d'adobe-flash se réalise pas .

Voici le retour de la commande ''#emerge adobe-flash'':

...........................................................

gentoo yolcu # emerge adobe-flash

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.00.0-r1  USE="X -fontforge" 

[ebuild  N     ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.310  USE="sse2 (-32bit) (-64bit) -debug -kde (-multilib) (-selinux)" 

The following license changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.license" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by adobe-flash (argument)

=www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.310 AdobeFlash-11.x

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

............................................................

J'ai rencontrer le même type de difficulté pour installation de Firefox, Thunderbird et VLC. Finalement j'ai installer les versions binaire de ''firefox-bin" et "thunderbird-bin" pour surmonter/contourner ce problème.

A ce jour cette étape du configurations des options de compilation "USE flags" des logiciels reste un vrais difficulté pour moi.

Tout aide, explications, exemples, liens est bien venue.

----------

## nutsi

Pour ton problème de flash, ce n'est pas directement lié aux USE flags.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The following license changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
> (see "package.license" in the portage(5) man page for more details)
> ...

 

Normalement, juste avec cela, tu devrais pouvoir corriger ton problème.

emerge a souvent la bonne idée de te donner une piste lorsqu'il n'est pas content.

Ici, il n'aime pas la license de flash, utilise l'option --autounmask-write comme il te l'indique.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

----------

## yolcu

 *Quote:*   

> (...) emerge a souvent la bonne idée de te donner une piste lorsqu'il n'est pas content.
> 
> Ici, il n'aime pas la license de flash, utilise l'option --autounmask-write comme il te l'indique.

 

J'ai ajouter ACCEPT_LICENSE="AdobeFlash-11.x" a mon fichier /etc/portage/make.conf et j'ai refait un mise a jour complet de système et  un "emerge adobe-flash" et en fin installation de flash est fait.

Tu parle "d'utilisation d'option --autounmask-write", que est ce que c'est, comment faire, peut tu développer comment appliquer avec un exemple stp ? 

Je rencontre souvent ce messages d'erreurs:

```
Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT. Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose experimental or unstable packages.
```

Je ne vois pas comment me servir cette information, j'ai pas crée une variable "CONFIG_PROTECT" dans le fichier "/etc/portage/make.conf". Doit je crée cette variable pour n'est pas avoir ce type de messages d'erreurs ou pour n'est pas avoir échecs d’installations ?

Quelle est le sens des couleurs dans ces message, comment les interpréter ?

Je suis en train de lire, analyser les documents suivent, auriez vous d'autres conseilles ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=5

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

@yolcu : faut pas paniquer surtout, et bien lire les retour de portage , il est quand meme bien fait et t'indique toujours ce qui ne va pas.

 *Quote:*   

> Comment savoir si on doit ajouter options 'USE flag' de façon globale (/etc/portage/make.conf) ou locale (/etc/portage/package.use), est ce que c’est préciser dans ebuilds d’applications ? 

 

c'est une bonne question ... si je te réponds comme je le devrais , tu vas etre noyé d'informations donc ce qu'il te faut retenir c'est :

- /etc/make.conf : les use évidents pour ton utilisation quotidienne  "dvd mp3 alsa ..." ou "ncurse -X ..." si tu es un gros geek  :Smile: 

- /etc/portage/package.use/ : les use particuliers.

Quand tu auras fait connaissance avec ton système ce sera plus clair.

 *Quote:*   

> Je panse que je suis en version dit 'current' ? 

 

Tu confonds le snapshot de portage et le stage 3 de ton systeme.

Si on regarde ton emerge --info :

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 
```

c'est la notation pour une utilisation en stable.Tous les paquets dit "testing" sont notés avec un tilde ( ~ ) devant.

Si tu avait pris un stage3 testing on aurait ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comment interpréter le retour colorer de la commande en bleu, rouge, verte, blanc, jaune dans terminal ?
> 
> Comment interpréter les ‘N, NS, U, R’ dans la colon ‘ebuild’ la plus a gauche ?
> ...

 

1 si on parle des couleurs lors de emerge -uavDN world , rouge = flag activé, bleu flag désactivé, jaune nouveau use ( dans l'ebuild ) et vert nouveau use ou use changé dans un des fichiers de configuration.

2 New , New Slotted, Update, Rebuild : pour plus d'infos 

```
 man emerge 
```

3 Euh ... google ... ... "masqué par votre profil" A Lire ( ah du coup 32bit et 64bit ca ne marche qu'avec l'architecture amd64, j'ai dit une betise dans mon précédent post, il ne faut pas rajouter 32bit pour adobe-flash, de toute facon ca doit etre filtré. )

 *Quote:*   

>   Doit je crée cette variable pour n'est pas avoir ce type de messages d'erreurs ou pour n'est pas avoir échecs d’installations ? 

 

Non , elle existe deja. Laisse tomber ce message , pour l'instant il faut apprivoiser la bête.Il vaut mieux que tu sois bloqué lors de tes mises a jours , ca va t'obliger a te documenter.

```
 man emerge 
```

```
 man make.conf 
```

C'etait en fait la partie au-dessus la plus intéressante 

 *Quote:*   

> The following license changes are necessary to proceed:
> 
> (see "package.license" in the portage(5) man page for more details)
> 
> # required by adobe-flash (argument)
> ...

 

=> pour le paquet =www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.310 , on accepte la license dite "AdobeFlash-11.x".

A toi de jouer   :Smile: 

----------

## yolcu

Bonjour,

@ryo-san, merci beaucoup pour avoir pris le temps de m'expliquer en détaille. 

Je vais prendre quel que jour pour étudier de plus prés le lien en Anglais que je trouve riche en informations au sujet de variable USE, certainement je vais trouver les réponses a mes plusieurs questions. Je vais étudier de plus prés les documentations en Français aussi.

J'ai installer le "man-pages-fr" mais malgré un système et les logicielles entièrement en Français, les pages man reste en Anglais, ce qui me facilite pas la tache. Les traductions de Google de documentations de Gentoo d'Anglais en français n'est pas terrible non plus.

 *Quote:*   

> @yolcu : faut pas paniquer surtout, et bien lire les retour de portage , il est quand même bien fait et t'indique toujours ce qui ne va pas.

 

Non, c'est cool. C'est vrais que quand on débute sous un système Gentoo  qu'on connait pas, les début sont toujours un peut difficile, ce qui est normal. On fait beaucoup de recherche, on fait beaucoup de lecture, mais ils reste toujours plain de questionnes sans réponse. Le temps d'adaptation d'un distribution a l'autre change énormément. J'ai commencer ma installation le 30.10.2013 et j'ai pas encore terminer. Il me reste encore plusieurs problème a résoudre, mais ça va aller.

J'utilise Gentoo sur un PC de teste ou Gentoo est seul et unique système sur ce Pc, je risque absolument rien. J'essaye de construire un système complet, proprement configurer et parfaitement fonctionnelle en apprenant. Je croix que ça va prendre encore quelle que temps. Une fois objectif éteint, je croix que je vais essayer ou moins encore un autre installation sans aucun faut, avant d'adapter Gentoo définitivement.

Merci encore.

----------

